# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Απόπροσωποποιηση

## Fusidin

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ..... 
Έπασχα από αποπροσωποποιηση μετά από ένα χειρουργείο που έκανα στα 13 αυτό κράτησε περίπου 1 μήνα και μετά εξαφανίστηκε ....
Τώρα είμαι 21 είμαι δόκιμος αξιωματικός του εμπορικού ναυτικού... Τον τελευταίο καιρό άρχισα να αγχώνομαι παρά πολύ λόγο Κλεισούρας μου ελείπε η κοπέλα μου, οι οικογένεια μου κλπ .... ( 3 μήνες δεν έχουμε πιάσει στεριά ) Άξαφνα ένα βράδι έκει που καθόμουνα με τους συναδέλφους άρχισα να τους βλέπω και ήταν λες και έβλεπα ταινία .... Έφυγα πήγα στην καμπίνα και λέω θα μου περάσει .... Από εκείνη την μέρα εδώ και ένα μήνα δεν με γνωρίζω στο καθρέφτη και τα κάνω όλα μηχανικά ... Δεν έχω πολύ όρεξη να μιλήσω με τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους και έχω κλειστεί στον εαυτό μου ... Τα βραδιά εκεί που κοιμάμαι πετάγομαι γιατί σκέφτομαι μήπως τρελάθηκα ;;; Τώρα τελείωσαν ολαα ;; Έτσι θα είμαι για πάντα ;;; Θα ξανά έχω την ζωή που είχα πριν με πιάσει ;;; Και έτσι χάνω τον ύπνο μου κάθε βράδυ και δεν τρώω και καλά ....... Έχει περάσει κάνεις από παρόμοια φάση ;

----------


## serios

Πιθανόν να είναι από κάτι που σε στρέσαρε.
Υπάρχει κάποιος γιατρός που μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς και να του μιλήσεις για τα συμπτώματα;; Ισως σου έδινε κάποιο παραπεμπτικό και άδεια να ηρεμήσεις.
Δεν ξέρω τι επιπτώσεις θα είχε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## xristoforos28

Κ γω εχω αποπροσοποιηση ειναι πολυ δυσκολο συμπτωμα αλλα δεν τρελενεσαι μν φοβασαι..εγω ειμαι ετσι σχεδον 2 χρονια...και δεν εχω τρελαθει

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Fusidin

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας ..... προφανώς το έπαθα λόγο καθημερινού στρες και πίεσης ελπίζω να περάσει με την επιστροφή μου στο σπίτι

----------


## marouli66

εγω το ειχα παρα πολυ καιρο...και ειδικα οταν πηγαινα για καφε το παθαινα και με επιανε τρομος και κρυος ιδρωτας.....ειδικα και οταν περνουσα απο πολυσυχναστες καφετερειες.....ομως τωρα ξερω τι ειναι.......οποτε και εξασθενησε........δεν ειναι τπτ...εσυ το κανεις να ειναι

----------


## Myra

Καλημερα.Τι ακριβως ειναι η αποπροσωποποιηση;

----------


## Myra

Ρωταω γιατι καποια πραγματα που εγραψε ο χρηστης fusidin τα αναγνωριζω στον εαυτο μου.
Εγω εχω διαγνωστει με καταθλιψη .Το πιο παραξενο βιωμα ηταν αυτο της απομακρυνσης απο τα παντα.Υπαρχουν στιγμες μεσα στη μερα που αισθανομαι οτι παρατηρω τον εαυτο μου και δεν καταλαβαινω τι κανει..Το Φλεβαρη ειχα το πρωτο ακραιο καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο.Και τον Απριλη μεχρι τον Ιουνιο βιωσα την εκρηξη της καταθλιψης.Τελη Ιουνιου επιασα αλλη δουλεια.Αντιλαμβανομουν και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι εχω ξεπερασει τη φαση του διαστηματος Απριλη-Μαιου και Ιουνιου,αλλα υπαρχουν στιγμες που νιωθω οτι παω δουλεια και αυτο.Αυτο.Παω δουλεια.Ομως δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι.Ναι,μπορω να σταθω μεσα στη μερα τωρα πια .Αλλα αισθανομαι οτι καποιος με καθοδηγει με μπαταριες.Και κανω πραγματα.Χωρις να αποζητω αυτα που εκανα παλια.Χομπυ,εξοδος για ποτα κλπ.Η φραση του χρηστη fusidin οτι βλεπει τους αλλους σαν ταινια ειναι κατι που εξακολουθω να βιωνω 5 μηνες τωρα,αλλοτε πιο εντονα και αλλοτε πιο ηπια.Ομως υπαρχουν καποια δευερολεπτα μεσα στη μερα,οπου αισθανομαι σαν...σα να εξαυλωνομαι και να βγαινω απο το σωμα μου και να προκυπτουν ερωτηματα οπως "ποια ειμαι;ποιοι ειναι οι αλλοι;".Μετα απο 30 δευτερολεπτα αυτο το αισθημα υποχωρει κ επιστρεφω στη ρουτινα.Αλλα ειναι τοσο ανοικειο αυτο το αισθημα κ τοσο τρομαχτικο.
Επισης με προβληματιζει οτι δε θα αποζητησω την ανθρωπινη επικοινωνια.Αναρωτιεμαι ποια θα ειναι η αντιδραση μου αν οι φιλοι μ ή το αγορι μου για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο π.χ. δε μου μιλανε για μια εβδομαδα.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την αξια τους για μενα.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Yoco Choco

Καλημέρα Myra...
Ελπίζω η nadi να πέταξε στα σκουπίδια την παραγγελία με τα σύνεργα αυτοχειρίας και να δώσει σήμα ζωής..

Ως προς την αποπροσωποίηση,πολλοί άνθρωποι την συγχέουν λανθασμένα με την αποξένωση...Αυτό που λέει ο θεματοθέτης ότι έβλεπε τους άλλους σαν ταινία είναι αποπραγματοποίηση,αυτό που δεν αναγνώριζε τον εαυτό του στον καθρέπτη είναι αποπροσωποίηση...Πολλές φορές συνυπάρχουν...Είναι σαν να μπαίνεις σε ονειρικό mode και τα πάντα σου φαίνονται σαν φιγούρες του ονείρου,πράγματα που δεν έχουν περισσότερη πραγματικότητα από κάτι που κάποιος φαντάστηκε...Συνήθως εκδηλώνεται με επεισόδια που διαρκούν λίγα λεπτά, όπως οι κρίσεις πανικού...Εγώ όταν το πάθαινα, έχανα και την αίσθηση της αφής...Έπιανα τα χέρια και τα πόδια και νόμιζα ότι ανήκουν σε κάποιον άλλον...Περπατούσα και δεν ήξερα ποιός κινεί τα πόδια μου,σαν να πήγαιναν μόνα τους...Όταν συνοδεύεται και από κρίση πανικού είναι εφιαλτικό...Σαν καταδίκη..
Αυτά που περιγράφεις εσύ είναι περισσότερο υπαρξιακές ανησυχίες και άγχη...Έφτασες σε ένα σημείο όπου τα πάντα παύουν να είναι αυτονόητα και αυτοματοποιημένα,ακόμα και ο εαυτός, και προσπαθείς να αξιολογήσεις την σημασία τους και την δόση πραγματικότητας που έχουν για σενα...Εγώ την πέρασα αυτή την φάση στα 17-18 όταν άρχισα να διαβάζω υπαρξιστές φιλοσόφους και οδηγήθηκα στο να ανανοηματοδοτήσω τα πάντα στην ζωή μου...Είχα την αίσθηση πως ότι έζησα μέχρι τότε ήταν ψεύτικο γιατί δεν είχα συνείδηση του εαυτού μου...Το να αποκτάμε συνείδηση του εαυτού μας είναι state of the art λειτουργία της διανόησης αλλά και τεράστιο βάρος,όπως και τεράστια πλάνη γιατί ποτέ δεν θα τα έχουμε σωστά τα πράγματα.

----------


## Myra

Κι εγω το ελπιζω αυτο για τη nadi..
Καλημερα
Αυτο που βιωνω ομως εινσι πολυ περιεργο ..δεν το ειχα πειν.Ειχα πολλη ορεξη παλαιοτερα και ημουν δραστης της ζωης μου.οχι παρατηρητης..στενοχωριεμαι γιατι απομακρυνομαι..πρωτα απο εμενα..

----------


## xristoforos28

Η αποπροσοποιηση ειναι το χειροτερο συμπτωμα..δν νοιωθω τπτ ειναι σαν να μην ζω... ζωη χωρις νοημα απλα υπαρχω.μ

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Η αποπροσοποιηση ειναι το χειροτερο συμπτωμα..δν νοιωθω τπτ ειναι σαν να μην ζω... ζωη χωρις νοημα απλα υπαρχω.μ
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ρε συ αλλη πινουνε χορτο για να το εχουνε αυτο.. και εσυ το εχεις τσαμπα... τυχερεεεεε!!!!!! :P 

πλακα κανω... ενοειτε πως ειναι οτι χειροτερο αυτο.. αλλα εγω το συνιθισα πλεον.... μπορει να το εχω καποιες φορες για ωρες... τωρα πος το αντεχω δεν ξερω.. μου αρεσει εμενα αυτο... λολ

----------

